# converting a 93 XE to an SE-R???



## MrSERious (Aug 18, 2004)

i have a 92 XE 5speed and i want to convert it to a SE-R, is it possible??? cuz if its possible im goin to purchase a se-r trunk wit the factory spoiler, SE-r ECU, n se-r speedometer 0-150mph , n put it on my XE, but im mostly concerned wit tha engine swap itself, is it possible????


----------



## LimitedEdition (May 31, 2004)

It's possible, just browse the forums and try the links above. You will find all the info you need.

I'm just wondering where you plan on getting the SE-R trunk lid and spoiler. I'd like to swap mine out too.


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

I also swapped my XE trunk for an SER one no spoiler , I went to the junk yard one day and saw a wrecked SER (RIP) but the trunk was intact , I asked the guy how much he told me $200 i laughed in his face and i gave him $100 bucks for it lights included . i ran home and installed it , it was easy . :thumbup:


----------



## MrSERious (Aug 18, 2004)

LimitedEdition said:


> It's possible, just browse the forums and try the links above. You will find all the info you need.
> 
> I'm just wondering where you plan on getting the SE-R trunk lid and spoiler. I'd like to swap mine out too.


from da junk yard


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You should round out the rest of the conversion with SE-R sways and brakes to really make it an SE-R. I'd try to find a totaled one that still runs and just swap everything over, interior as well. It'd be a lot of work but you'd have an SE-R in the end.


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

if ur gonna go ahead and do an engine swap you should get a nasty engine like out of a newer fast nissan, like putting a 98 integra engine in a 89 crx


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Hans_Snarcher said:


> if ur gonna go ahead and do an engine swap you should get a nasty engine like out of a newer fast nissan, like putting a 98 integra engine in a 89 crx


Shhh. Don't talk. Don't offer advice when you don't know what your talking about.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

to make your xe an se-r its gunna cost you some $$$. do you want to look or feel like an se-r? bigger front brakes, rear disc brakes, front and rear sway bars, inner trunk lights, spoiler, sr20 engine, sr20 tranny,sr20 shift linkage,sr20 wireharness, sr20 ecu, all acessories off the sr20 like alt,starter,powerstearing pump and pressure hose, heater hoses,axles, passangerside axle mount ,passanger side motor mount,all sensors. misc. interior parts. this stuff isnt cheap unless you come across a se-r at a junk yard. good luck.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

91 SR20 said:


> ... its gunna cost you some $$$ ... isnt cheap unless you come across a se-r at a junk yard. good luck.


why not just buy a SE-R B13 from the forum members?

there are TONS for sale throughout.


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> Shhh. Don't talk. Don't offer advice when you don't know what your talking about.


i guess you havent heard, engines can be swapped, they have been doing it for a long time. :dumbass:


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

yeah you could always sell your xe and find an se-r for like 1500-2000 if you get lucky


----------



## Ishy (Oct 1, 2003)

I've got a spare white SE-R trunklid in excellent shape with lights, harness, and spoiler. It's free, but you have to pick it up in Toms River, NJ.

PM me if ya want it.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Hans_Snarcher said:


> i guess you havent heard, engines can be swapped, they have been doing it for a long time. :dumbass:


Really?! Wow, well then I guess I just need to know what nasty engine from which fast new Nissan do you recommend?

While it might make sense to swap a B18C into an old CRX, there are no "nasty new" alternatives to the SR20 for a Sentra. If he looked hard enough he could get an SR20VE but they're rare and probably expensive. The only change over time was that 91-93 SR20's were hi-port, 94 and on were low-port. Doesn't matter though, any variant of an SR20 (DE, DET, VE, VET) is the best option for a Sentra. A QR25 from a new Nissan has been put into a 200SX, but the only thing nasty about that motor is its design and build quality. It's definitely not a better alternative to an SR20.


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

you dont know waht your talkign about, any nissan engine will fit as long as you have the knowhow to put it in, man your dumb :dumbass: by they way, jensen amps are quality stuff!! lol and i hope your jokking about the sub....

sentras are gay little cars anyways just drive them


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

If you guys are looking for se-r stuff goto www.sr20forums.com and go to the part out section or go to the car for sale. 

Ya, mabye I can put a motor out of an S15 into my B13 now that would be a newer better motor. :dumbass: 

Here is a nother idea turbo the GA16 it would be cheaper than doing an sr swap.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> Really?! Wow, well then I guess I just need to know what nasty engine from which fast new Nissan do you recommend?
> 
> While it might make sense to swap a B18C into an old CRX, there are no "nasty new" alternatives to the SR20 for a Sentra. If he looked hard enough he could get an SR20VE but they're rare and probably expensive. The only change over time was that 91-93 SR20's were hi-port, 94 and on were low-port. Doesn't matter though, any variant of an SR20 (DE, DET, VE, VET) is the best option for a Sentra. A QR25 from a new Nissan has been put into a 200SX, but the only thing nasty about that motor is its design and build quality. It's definitely not a better alternative to an SR20.


Im agreeing with biker fry. Why would you want anything else than an sr20. If were talking 4 bangers you need to just stop and not talk anymore so we may forgive you for your sins. Now V-6 and up. How in the hell could you put that in a sentra. You know what... No bro stop talking.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

my buddy maxpower on here has swapped his GA16 to the sr20. He has the E model sentra so yes its very light. And in the end your saving money on insurance so it might be worth the hassle. From what he told me its a pretty easy swap. Rotors, ecu, and some wiring. He now has it turbo'd and it is fast as hell. I wish I would have done that back when I had my 96 200sx SE. I'd have a bad ass car by now.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Hans_Snarcher said:


> you dont know waht your talkign about, any nissan engine will fit as long as you have the knowhow to put it in, man your dumb :dumbass: by they way, jensen amps are quality stuff!! lol and i hope your jokking about the sub....
> 
> sentras are gay little cars anyways just drive them


Wow dude you're f*cking retarded. So will the Titan's V8 bolt right up to my existing engine mounts? You said any nissan engine. Jensen amps aren't quality, they blow, they blow bad. And what may I ask, are you driving? A civic?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

now now children


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> Wow dude you're f*cking retarded. So will the Titan's V8 bolt right up to my existing engine mounts? You said any nissan engine. Jensen amps aren't quality, they blow, they blow bad. And what may I ask, are you driving? A civic?


Hans is stupid. But thats not cool about the Jensen amps and the subs. In my opinion a sound system is cool if that person is happy about it. So biker fry if your happy with what you have no one can touch you. :cheers:


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

heh. wow, there are some really stupid people here. someone tries to give advice and you all rip on him. you want my advice, don't do the swap unless you have lots of money and lots of time (or you are just that knowledgeable in the motor/wiring of nissans) because this swap is very, how do i put it, intricate. i did the swap into my 94 xe 4 door, and yes, its fast as hell, it handles very well, and it sounds bad ass. but it was not worth it because i could have had a turbo'd se-r for the same money....probably less. anyway, when did this board fill up with flamers?


----------



## EuroMesticAndra (Jul 14, 2010)

umm is that still available for free. i really need it im getting my car ready for paint an really wanted a trunk with a spoiler


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

YOu can swap out all the interior stuff with ease. You are going to have to re-wire the cluster to make a SE-R, SE cluster work in the GA. unless you strip out the entire interior harness and swap for an SE-R type. lots of work. 

As far as the brakes, get the NX2000 fronts and a set of maxima rear rotors and calipers. Get the spindles/knuckles from a NX2000 or SE-R. You need the e-brake cables from the SE-R ( a must). brake lines are different in the rear. you will need a set of rubber ones or go stainless set front and rear. crown or goodridge. 

You will need the engine harness for the SE-R motor, sub-harness may work from the GA 5-speed to the SR 5-speed. not sure about that one. front Cross member, motor mounts. not sure if that is the same. I know, I needed a new member when I swapped the automatic out for the 5-speed in the GA. 

The shift forks?? has anybody checked that to see if they are OK? YOu can get the Energy bushing for the shifter to stiffen that up a bit. 

If you want a 1993-1994 bumper with front lip spoiler, you can get them from courtesy nissan for 150.00. I got the whole plastic nissan bumper. My local dealer matched the price and I saved on that shipping from courtesy! check that out also if you want that piece. 

Seats and all that are available from people. Black carpet sets are available from many vendors with floor mats also! 

Chris 92 classic
owner since 92


----------

